# growing grapes in humid climate?



## RevA (May 5, 2015)

Hi,

I have a small vineyard of catawba grapes growing and live in a region of South Africa that is very warm and humid, kinda like Flodrida. Does anyone know what type of grapes would do well in this type of climate?

Hope this is the right forum.

Thanks


----------



## DoctorCAD (May 5, 2015)

Muscadine grapes grow where it is hot and humid.


----------



## RevA (May 5, 2015)

thanks, I will try to find out if any can be found locally.


----------



## jamesjr (May 6, 2015)

Yup I have muscadine in the middle of fl


----------



## garymc (May 6, 2015)

I also was going to say muscadines. Let us know of your success in finding them.


----------



## RevA (May 7, 2015)

I found a place I can order it vines2wines.co.za If all goes well I will have some for the next season...
Thanks


----------

